# Which set-top boxes support truly arbitrary URL?



## choice49 (Jul 19, 2012)

I think this is a simple question, but I don't know how to state it precisely. I've browsed some set-top manuals, but find no answer.

I understand boxes like Roku connect via my Roku account, and allow browsing through channels that Roku supports, and this varies for other manufacturers.

But what if I want to watch a video that's available online at a URL I can type (if I could), but the URL is arbitrary, i.e. I've found it (via other means, e.g. computer) and now want to watch on my HDMI plasma TV? Even though there's no channel for my arbitrary URL.

I understand that if the box has a real web browser (e.g. PS/3?), it probably supports a keyboard somehow, and hence I could enter the URL there. But what about cheaper boxes like Roku HD models that have wireless internet, HDMI, and nothing more than the built-in channel browser and set-up tools?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most standalone hardware units like the Roku don't support "web browsing". They simply access video streams from their "home" site. It's hardcoded into the unit software/firmware, not something that you can alter on the fly. If you want to browse the internet (yes, that's what you are doing, even though it's to play video), you need hardware designed for browsing the internet...this would be a PC, or a unit such as the PS3 or Xbox 360.


----------

